# Intel planning to kill of enthusiast PCs?



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2012)

Source : *semiaccurate.com/2012/11/26/intel-kills-off-the-desktop-pcs-go-with-it/

According to this article, Intel is planning to release its future x86 CPUs with a design which requires OEM manufacturers to solder it directly into the board, directly killing the enthusiast segment. The only hope for the enthusiast segment is Intel's ARM lineup.

Truly sad


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

Well we'll have AMD then.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 28, 2012)

I can't understand this what does it mean ? sorry I am a noob in these things


----------



## Minion (Nov 28, 2012)

This will be their downfall.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 28, 2012)

theserpent said:


> I can't understand this what does it mean ? sorry I am a noob in these things



^you wont get their x86 chip directly , you have to purchase from a OEM(like HP,lenovo)

@op this may be a rumor, and if that is true
then


gameranand said:


> Well we'll have AMD then.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 28, 2012)

may not be true. they will loose the huge market share if they decide like this.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2012)

Even the article states that its a possible rumor, but we wont know until we get a confirmation. But I wonder, if they do kill the x86 chips, will ARM be powerful enough to drive demanding enthusiast machines?

Besides, it will good to see AMD rise once again.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 28, 2012)

> ^you wont get their x86 chip directly , you have to purchase from a OEM(like HP,lenovo)


that means that intel chips will now be like gpu's?


----------



## Theodre (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope the AMD will take that first place once again just like when i was buying my first desktop 6 years ago  That thing is still burning without any problems even now


----------



## banskt (Nov 28, 2012)

Now, there.... AMD got something to rejoice.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 28, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> I hope the AMD will take that first place once again just like when i was buying my first desktop 6 years ago  That thing is still burning without any problems even now



actually my intel and amd rig give almost same FPS in games..i fell so stupid at times


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 28, 2012)

Rumor


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2012)

YEs , its not a rumour. Its true. Their next generation x86 CPUs will be sold , soldered to the MoBo.
Haven't you guys heard about their Broadwell architecture. ??? If not , then check them out.



freshseasons said:


> Rumor


Unfortunately its not. 

But there is still a long way to go , before that.


----------



## p!e (Nov 28, 2012)

seems legit news 
Another source : Intel 'preparing' to put an end to user-replaceable CPUs | ZDNet


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2012)

how is mobo markers affected? Is intel planning to make 100 million motherboard themselve? All i can see is processor will be fused directly into the motherboard or soldered. This can be done by motherboard vendors too if Intel ships them the fabricated die much like laptop makers.
If desktop vendors take charge, it'll be like shipping a completely fused PC with no room for any upgrade.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 29, 2012)

^Yes , I guess CPU will be fused onto Motherboard.Just like the way Intel Atom processors are available.
I think it will be similiar to what they did to ATOM. But Broadwell arc. processors will have comparatively higher processing power and smaller in size.

Additionaly this will not be the end of Desktop Computing. There are other processor lineup ("Skylake")  which I believe will be open for various MoBos , but they will be available in only high-end models.

I think Broadwell will be based on Ball Grid Array(BGA) Technology.So , this definately has to be soldered to the MoBo.
Lower End/Portable devices featuring Intel processors might be based on SoC technology.
Though all this is just speculation , and Intel hasn't confirmed this info yet.
Future is SoC.!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 29, 2012)

Dude, even Sky Lake will not last too long. Read that article.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> how is mobo markers affected? Is intel planning to make 100 million motherboard themselve? All i can see is processor will be fused directly into the motherboard or soldered. This can be done by motherboard vendors too if Intel ships them the fabricated die much like laptop makers.
> If desktop vendors take charge, it'll be like shipping a completely fused PC with no room for any upgrade.



The reason they are doing this is more profits. its cheaper to manufacture a SoC than individual processor and motherboards, so whereas the retail price / performance ratio will be same it will lead to maybe cheaper technology and much more robust devices ( heavy duty? ) .

As baba above said ( _/\_ baba ) SoC is the future, more intelligent devices and customization goes for a toss ( same thing happening everywhere like automobile industry )


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2012)

ok they are going to integrate the proccy right into the PCB saving cost and space. What about the GPU? Going to integrate AMD/Nvidia GPU right into the PCB too? or they think their GPU are topping the current charts. Whatever it is, things doesn't look really good. SoC is future but not so soon.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 29, 2012)

But that's with the x86 processors. We still have hundreds of x64 processors running quite well, almost any kind of OS and applications.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 29, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, even Sky Lake will not last too long. Read that article.



Well , chances are that after "SkyLake" and a few additional Architectures , the definition for CPU will change. In fact *, we will have alternative to silicon by then commercially.[Alternative to silicon is already in Intel's lab.] 
W/ever it may be , but gradually smart and portable computing is taking over. The difference b/w Mainstream computer and portable gadgets is getting lesser day by day. In fact according to a stats revealed by Nvidia , the mobile GPU will surpass Console performance within an year or two.
All we need to care about is efficiency and portability defined well within budget. Only a small % of population are powerhouse addict.

As NoasArcAngel said , its all about profit.



Sam said:


> ok they are going to integrate the proccy right into the PCB saving cost and space. What about the GPU? Going to integrate AMD/Nvidia GPU right into the PCB too? or they think their GPU are topping the current charts. Whatever it is, things doesn't look really good. SoC is future but not so soon.



That will also be power efficient. 
Broadwell is targeted towards mobile computing mainly , I don't think they will really need extreme graphic performance. 
Broadwell already has inbuilt GPU/IGP , (what AMD calls Fusion/APU).They will be powerful , I think.

Most probably their high-end models will come with Motherboards having slots for External/Dedicated GPUs.
Actually some sources cite that even SkyLake will also be based on BGA packaging. "Maybe Ivory Bridge/Haswell will be the last LGA package for next few years untill 2015".


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> ok they are going to integrate the proccy right into the PCB saving cost and space. What about the GPU? Going to integrate AMD/Nvidia GPU right into the PCB too? or they think their GPU are topping the current charts. Whatever it is, things doesn't look really good. SoC is future but not so soon.



give it 2 years, manufacturers are now moving towards mass production. They realize that being the fastest doesnt sell and definitely doesnt earn then $$ because of huge R&D. So why not create something which is mass produced that way prices come down, and competition is also happy because less $$ in R&D = keep on making fools of public. The outcome is that the consumer is the loser.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Market_share_of_leading_PC_vendors ... just take a look at this stat, and most of these vendors supply to businesses and not computers for home use. In other words sales to corporates account for more than about 80% of total sales. 

Still about 50% of the market is owned by people who source parts and build their own pc's. So the real question is why the difference? 
a. price ( 90% people buy assembled computers because of price )
b. customization ( 10% buy so that they can have what they want )

So the companies say... hey why do we make branded computers so expensive? Just start selling SoC and that way the people assembling PC's are forced to go for standard options. And as a result the prices of the same branded computers come down (which offer some customization) .

A very big advantage of SoC will also be space utilization, because they are going to be built in the boards, you may see some different methods of arrangement . One thing which comes to my mind is a SoC with GPU as sam mentioned.


-----------------------------------------     < this layer is the mobo + processor >
|                                                      |       < connector PCI >
------------------[ ]--------------------       < GPU >

so the conventional method of arranging the GPU perpendicular to the motherboard may change.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 29, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> give it 2 years, manufacturers are now moving towards mass production. They realize that being the fastest doesnt sell and definitely doesnt earn then $$ because of huge R&D. So why not create something which is mass produced that way prices come down, and competition is also happy because less $$ in R&D = keep on making fools of public. The outcome is that the consumer is the loser.
> 
> Market share of leading PC vendors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ... just take a look at this stat, and most of these vendors supply to businesses and not computers for home use. In other words sales to corporates account for more than about 80% of total sales.
> 
> ...


This way , probably AMD's idea about stepping back in competing against high-end CPU's wasn't bad at all. Their "Fusion[Merging good CPU and IGP]" idea has definitely proved a good point concern with this approach.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 29, 2012)

So you have a prebuilt unit by Dell, as thick as a laptop with a i7,8gb ram,gtx 660 + SSD



Rishi. said:


> This way , probably AMD's idea about stepping back in competing against high-end CPU's wasn't bad at all. Their "Fusion[Merging good CPU and IGP]" idea has definitely proved a good point concern with this approach.



yes AMD definitely has the upper hand now, they will be able to mass produce low cost SoC's and at the same time also manufacture low cost standalone processors. I think they may been increasing production capacity ( secretly ).....


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2012)

Profit for MS and OEM and we need to sell our kidney to get a high end partial upgrade-able PC's. Intel is following what Apple's doing.
I remember reading Apple is going to bring its own processor on the macs


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 29, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> So you have a prebuilt unit by Dell, as thick as a laptop with a i7,8gb ram,gtx 660 + SSD
> 
> 
> 
> yes AMD definitely has the upper hand now, they will be able to mass produce low cost SoC's and at the same time also manufacture low cost standalone processors. I think they may been increasing production capacity ( secretly ).....



But it will S**K a lot if anything goes wrong with either one of them.The biggest drawback of SoCs/BGAs/Bundled System is that They burn a hole if anything goes wrong. [Since you can replace parts individually].
"Customer ka toh popat ban jayega".
I still remember how HP had to change my netbook's entire Motherboard just because of one small fault in APU. Fortunately it was in warranty.



amjath said:


> Profit for MS and OEM and we need to sell our kidney to get a high end partial upgrade-able PC's. Intel is following what Apple's doing.
> I remember reading Apple is going to bring its own processor on the macs



Soldering RAM wasn't enough for them.


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Nov 29, 2012)

so sad for pc enthusiasts


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2012)

this ll make everyone happy

Intel sort of denies rumors about future CPUs being non-upgradeable


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2012)

Intel are digging their own grave if they are thinking of going socket less.

Most of the enthusiasts will move to AMD without a second thought.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 7, 2012)

The article seems misleading. Has Intel officially announced this ?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 7, 2012)

Ah .. I recall those old days .. I have a 386 motherboard (AMD based Yes AMD 386) which has the processor directly soldered to the motherboard  ill try to get a pic.. its all packed up and tucked away


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 7, 2012)

Intel Says Company Committed to Sockets | Maximum PC


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 7, 2012)

^bolo Intel ki Jai
bolo AMD ki jai


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2012)

amjath said:


> this ll make everyone happy
> 
> Intel sort of denies rumors about future CPUs being non-upgradeable





> "...remains committed to the growing desktop enthusiast and channel markets, and will continue to offer socketed parts in the LGA package for the forseeable future..."



you know what this means? it means nothing. what if Intel announce that only Extreme Edition processors will be sold as LGA package? will you sell out 50k for just a processor and 20-25k for an X89 chipset based motherboard? Wherever Intel announces now, take it with a handful of salt.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 7, 2012)

...for the forseeable future.

Not very comforting words. Intel should be more upfront, then again most likely and if they made their mind about BGA for low and high, maybe they're rethinking.

But newer OEM AIO systems will have BGA. So its a matter of time that it will slowly creep in DIY Market at some point.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 7, 2012)

well......they are fueled the fanboys...so they can pull out any s*** like apple and there will be a large no of people who would buy it eyes closed just coz its Intel.
unless the fanboyism stops there is no way we can make them understand that this is enthusiast market..u dont mess with us...


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 7, 2012)

So this means should buy Intel Core i7 990X Extreme Edition CPU Before it becomes out of stock...



RCuber said:


> Ah .. I recall those old days .. I have a 386 motherboard (AMD based Yes AMD 386) which has the processor directly soldered to the motherboard  ill try to get a pic.. its all packed up and tucked away



Yes I still remember my Old Pentium with Fold Socket pins infested with algae which i throw ed away...


----------

